# Meet my pair!



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Hey guys. I joined a few weeks ago and haven't been back since. Things have been so busy around here! My doe and buck are together again, hopefully for a successful litter this time around. But I figured I would introduce you all to the pair. 

Here is my doe, Ziggy:
Ziggy 1
Ziggy 2
Ziggy 3
Ziggy 4

And Marquee, the buck (who technically belongs to my roommate):

Marquee 1
Marquee 2

And more pictures, now that I've read some tips:

Ziggy
Ziggy
Marquee
Marquee
Marquee


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

They look really cute!! I like Marquee's markings!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww,they're so sweet!  
Ziggy reminds me so much of a mouse I had about a year ago called Moo! Brought back some fond memories


----------

